# Used Leica going to auction, expecting to fetch $1.2M



## kjay27 (Nov 22, 2013)

For those who have an extra $1.2M rattling around in their wallet, a used Leica Luxus II of 1930's vintage will be auctioned off in Hong Kong with that as the expected result. It's gold plated and there were only four made. I guess my 6D won't be worth that much if I hold on to it for 85 years. Interesting story, though. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25046060


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 22, 2013)

kjay27 said:


> For those who have an extra $1.2M rattling around in their wallet, a used Leica Luxus II of 1930's vintage will be auctioned off in Hong Kong with that as the expected result. It's gold plated and there were only four made. I guess my 6D won't be worth that much if I hold on to it for 85 years. Interesting story, though. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25046060



I am waiting for the day when my T3 worth this much :


----------

